# This years (well last years) keepers



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

Been lurking and not posting much of late. Thought I’d throw a few pics up on the new forum of the does we’re keeping/ growing out this year.
The drought has finally broken, we’re actually almost flooded in at the moment, so it’s time to build the herd back up a bit.
Have started in a slightly different direction, we weren’t particularly happy with either of the 2 lines of Boers we had been breeding. 1 line, while good mothers, were a little small and slow growers, while the other were big, fast growers, but terrible mothers.
We sold our “pure” boer buck and bought a full blood but he was a nightmare (bloody bottle reared bucks!!!) and no where near as impressive as his pedigree suggested he should have been.
So all 7 of our does and their offspring, our pain in the a$$ buck and his whether mate went out the gate and were replaced by 2 boers from a different line and 2 rangeland (feral)/ saanen cross does. These are their offspring we’ve kept from a purebred boer buck we borrowed.
Very happy with them so far. All twins, growing much faster, even the feral crosses, and far better mothers. Hard part now will be waiting another 6 months until these girls are old enough to breed.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

They look nice!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those are nice keepers.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very Pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds and looks like a Huge improvement. Congrats on all those tough decisions and comeing out with such nice does!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone.
Certainly a tough decision to start over from scratch Moers Kiko Boars, initially I thought I’d regret it. However we had identified a few faults with our “good” does and it quickly became apparent it would be far cheaper, faster and easier to start over than to chase it.
She’s supposed to be a “stepping stone” but something tells me this doe will be around for a while lol. This is Lucius aka my shadow, questioning why I haven’t brought her any snacks lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww shes a cutey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

